

Ask HN (Boston) - Good coffee shops or day working locations - whatprojectnext

I just moved to Boston after selling my startup to company here and am looking for some good day working locations in the city where startup minded people congregate.
======
fourmii
Welcome to Boston! Depending on where you live, but there are a few decently
sized Starbucks around town. My fav in town is actually the big one on
Boylston St, not only because it's big but their wifi doesn't suck. Just stay
away from the big one in Harvard Sq as their wifi is almost always
overwhelmed.

I know SB's aren't to everyone's taste. I like to work out of the Boston
Common Coffee locations, both around Downtown Crossing. They have really good
food.

Also, you're likely to gravitate towards Kendall Sq in Cambridge since it's
the epicenter of startups in Boston. There'a couple of good coffee shops there
with excellent coffee. Both are on the same street, 3rd st. One's called
Voltage and the other is Tatte. Tatte is a little smaller but stil has wifi
and terrific food. There's also an SB in Kendall square that has a decent
amount of tables and wifi.

If you're after paid space, there's Workbar across the road from South
Station. I think they charge around $20 per day for a desk. I've been there
for a few events.

Finally, if you're not needing to be on the phone all the time, try the Boston
Central Library in Copley Sq, it has good wifi and obviously lots of quiet
working space.

~~~
whatprojectnext
Thanks for all the info. Oddly enough, I was working out of the Boylston
Starbucks all day today and was there when I posted the question. I'll make it
a point to get over to Kendall Square.

------
franklinho
I usually post up at MIT. They have some cafes open to the public and have
blazingly fast internet.

